# New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

Some of you know that I wanted tires that were a tad better suited for offroading, but wouldn't compromise the highway performance too much. In addition, I wanted to maximize the tire size that would fit into the wheel well without pushing the limit into the potentially dangerous. Choice of such tires is extremely limited. I searched around and here's what I found out, and eventually bought. I think I got lucky in that the one tire that fit my requirements very well has been highly praised by users and was available in the biggest size I felt comfortable with.
*Tire*: Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo
*Size*: 265/65/17. This is 10 mm more width than the 255/60/17 Dunlops and 1.5" greater diameter. The additional 0.75" of lift breaks the ground clearance sound barrier of one foot (in Xtra level).







. More detailed comments on this size below.
*Vendor*: Tirerack
*Price*: 4x$151 plus $60 FedEx 2-day plus $50 for install/balancing at local gas station.








*Pics* (click on them for a larger version):
  
I'm pleased with how they look. Here's why I would not recommend going to a larger size such as 265/70/17 (which would increase the diameter by another inch). There just isn't much space left in the wheel well, particularly in front when the wheel is turned:
 
And now for the expected, but nonetheless gratifying, side benefit of putting on tires that are 5% bigger in diameter:








Now I can't wait to take 'em on the trail!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

You have air suspension, right? What are the measurements in loading level? And exactly how little room is there on turn in? I was strongly considering the BFG All Terrain TA KO 265/70R17, but have wondering exactly what the fit might be.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

What are you going to use as a spare if you're not carrying a full size one on your roof rack?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Also, how is the road noise and handling with these guys? Interesting . . .


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (aircooled)*

Regarding the speed thingie, what does the MFI say?
I want to see if the MFI syncs up with the speedometer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (zyklon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zyklon* »_Regarding the speed thingie, what does the MFI say?
I want to see if the MFI syncs up with the speedometer.

The MFI now reads too slow by 2 to 3 miles. Which is OK from the standpoint that he will put 5% fewer miles on his car over the long run.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (zyklon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zyklops* »_I want to see if the MFI syncs up with the speedometer.

Tough to do since the MFI doesn't give you current speed.

_Quote, originally posted by *spockdog* »_The MFI now reads too slow by 2 to 3 miles. Which is OK from the standpoint that he will put 5% fewer miles on his car over the long run.

Yeah, miles driven will be off. I guess I'll have to drive more to make up for the 'lost' 5%.







Come to think of it, the fuel consumption estimates should be more accurate, they've always been a little optimistic.

_Quote, originally posted by *haircooled* »_Also, how is the road noise and handling with these guys?

I've barely put a couple miles on them, but I have no reason to doubt what the user reviews on the tire rack web site say (see link above in my first post).
I'll post some measurements (load level etc) as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_Tough to do since the MFI doesn't give you current speed.


You only need to get on a highway, set the cruise control to 60 mph and zero the MFI. But I'm positive the differential between the speedo and the MFI will still exist. There is no way to make the two read the same short of recalibrating the speedo.


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

The photo of the tire turned in makes it look like there is less than 1" of clearance. Must be just the angle. How much clearance have you measured?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

What about road noise?
What speed rating did you get?
How do they handle in corners, etc.? Are they less stable due to a higher profile?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Here's my post on my bald Grandtreks...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1357691


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_What about road noise?

Seems no different to me than the Grandtreks.

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_What speed rating did you get?

S. That's 112 mph, compared to H (130 mph) of the Grandtreks.

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_How do they handle in corners, etc.?

They seem great. No reason to differ with the reviews on the Tire rack site.

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Are they less stable due to a higher profile?

Theoretically, yes. I doubt it'll make a difference when driving within safe limits, i.e., without pushing it so hard that the ESP kicks in. I just drove it a few times on 25mph-rated on and off ramps, at more than 40 mph. No problem.

_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_What are the measurements in loading level? And exactly how little room is there on turn in? I was strongly considering the BFG All Terrain TA KO 265/70R17, but have wondering exactly what the fit might be.


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Fox* »_The photo of the tire turned in makes it look like there is less than 1" of clearance. Must be just the angle. How much clearance have you measured?

I'm glad I didn't get the BFGs, which I was considering strongly. While they would fit, the size would be too large for comfort. Here's a picture of the space in the front wheel well:








It's three quarters of an inch at the back of the wheel between the tire and the well when the wheel is turned (it's 1 inch in front of the wheel). Add 0.5 inch, as the 270/65/17 BFGs would do, an you're in the danger zone. This is regardless of level (loading, sport, normal ... didn't bother to check offroad or xtra) because the walls of the wheel well are straight vertical for a few inches before they arch. So the space is the same.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Sciencegeek, now that you have put a few miles on your new tires, what is your overall opinion of the tires. Are you happy?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (aircooled)*

I haven't taken them to the offroad park yet to put them through their paces (that'll happen next weekend, probably). On the road, they're great; not *quite* as laterally stable as the original Dunlops but that's expected from the slightly deeper tread design and greater radius. I don't notice a difference unless I really push it.
I'll post an update with maybe some pics if I get a chance to take it to take it out next weekend.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Thanks for all that good info...it helps all of us. 
What tire pressure are you using - and does your TPM/MFI unit work well with the new set???
Cy


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (cybulman)*

The rear is a tad heavier than the front, so I have 40 psi in front and 42 psi in back. One of my sensors (or receivers ... right rear) went bad, so it never learned the pressures after the changeover. I'll have that sensor replaced when I take it in for service some time soon. Here's a thread about that: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1361777
However, the tires are fine with the monitor. I know from vagging that three of the sensors read correct values.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

You may like the ride better on 39 front and 40 rear....but use a good digital guage. Try it for a week.
I go 38.5 F and 39.5 R and it feels great.
Cy


----------



## Goosey (Jul 19, 2003)

Of course they don't make 18inch wheels, great teaser ;-)


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Sciencegeek, I am interested in these tires also. I really don't offroad much.
But, I am sure these tires are going to do well off-road. I have read the tire-rack reviews too.








The tires do look good on your treg.
I do like the one-up size. But, would you recommend these for mostly on-road duty? Owe you a







for the advice.



_Modified by treg4574 at 8:47 AM 5-18-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (treg4574)*

Based on his comments, unless you plan to go off road, I would not consider these because the taller tire does effect your handling and stability, not to mention that you vehicle has to work harder at moving them and uses more gas.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (aircooled)*

yes, exactly. Do some research and buy a good ON-road tire.
I always choose function over looks ... if you don't go offroad, then function for you is good on-road performance. Don't get these just for the looks.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Thanks. The selection of tires for the V6 is very small. The tire-rack reviews kept hyping the on-road nature of these Bridgestone All Terrain tires. I "suspected" that they meant COMPARED to other all terrain tires. They almost make it sound like they could be an full-time on-road tire.
If the OEM Dunlops would (a) last 35,000 miles (b) not wobble for the first few miles until they warmed up and (c) would be manufactured close to being round & balanced... I could be happy with them.
The times I have been off road, the OEM Dunlops were more then enough. So these Bridgestones All Terrain would be overkill for my needs. Too Bad. They still look good on Your Treg.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (treg4574)*

bump for bigtop.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Have to chime in here. I bought the same tires based on Sciencegeeks recommendations. I have had them on four about two months now, and I LOVE them! they handle almost as well of the Dunlops, don't make a whole lot of noise, are extremely resistant to hydroplaning, and do quite well offroad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (aircooled)*

same here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Just saw a commercial on TV, you can get a $50 rebate on a purchase of four tires from a Bridgestone dealer. Maybe a little more incentive to buy a new set of Duelers. I have been extremely happy with mine this summer, and I expect they will be excellent performers this winter as well.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (aircooled)*

Chris,
How much snow did you get at your place? How did the tires perform????


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (TREGinginCO)*

We got about three inches of snow that stuck, but none of it was on the roads. It WAS about 75 degrees the day before it started snowing, so I didn't expect ANY of it to really stick.
So, no idea on snow handling. Yet. TireRack rates them pretty highly.


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (aircooled)*

Aircooled,
So I assume you are going to keep this on over the winter. Are the tires snipped? I am going to need tires soon and are concidering these, please let us know how they handle the ice and snow, which from the look of things might not be far off.
Thanks
Peter


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (Psl53)*

I think the siping appears minimal, but there is good a good tread pattern that will release the snow. You could always have them siped if that is what you wanted.
See for yourself:


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

The latest issue (November) of Petersen's 4-wheel&offroad has a short article on the A/T Revos. They liked them a lot. They put them on a '90 GC:
"Just by adding these treads we found that our muddy road to home no longer required slipping the transfer case into four-wheel drive or sliding off the hill. Instead of chirping away at rocks on a trail, we could climb them and continue. And once back on the highway, the great street manners and quiet tread made life a joy for long road trips. In fact, we tested these tires for more than two years, and have found that tread life and tire wear are not a concern after 30,000 miles, and off-road abuse has been shirked off with ease.
"Other than a quiet, semi-aggressive tread, these tires are made so that as the outer tread wears away, the Dual-Layer Tread technology allows the tire to continue to perform like a new tire. That's one reason we wore the tires down to see if this concept works, and it sure seems like it does."
The whole issue of the magazine is pretty entertaining, so if you're thinking of getting new treads anyway spend the four bucks, see for yourself, and have a few good laughs at the same time.


----------



## twowheel (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

sciencegeek,
So, it's been many months since you installed the Revo's. Do you still love them?
I'm at 21k miles on my Dunlops. with the wear and the recent snow here in the east, they are the weak link in my 'Reg's snow capabilities.
Let me know if you still like them as much as you did upon install.
Cheers!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (twowheel)*

I'll speak up, since I have the same tires. I LOVE THEM in every way but one. If it's VERY ice or slick, it still takes longer to stop. It these tires EAT up every other type of terrain and condition. I find their hydroplane resistance to be FAR superior to any other tire I have driven on yet.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (aircooled)*



aircooled said:


> If it's VERY ice or slick, it still takes longer to stop. QUOTE]
> Hey Chris!
> I have the same issue with my Michelin XPCs. I am not sure it is the tires though. I just think the Treg is a very heave beast to stop in icy conditions. I would like to try stopping on similar conditions with the Nokians to see if there is a noticable difference.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (twowheel)*

they're awesome, but: I haven't had the chance to test them in icy conditions (I moved away from the east coast six years ago and haven't missed it







)
I defer to aircooled's expertise here.


----------



## twowheel (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Thanks for the reply guys!
Only thing I'm worried about is the clearance under full articulation (Front) in off road situations. I have the steel suspension.
Were the measurements you took in the original post at the lowest air suspension settings?
Thanks again!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (twowheel)*

no need to worry. I once climbed a steep and rutted hill in sport mode (suspension ~1 in more compressed than yours, though admittedly stiffer). the wheel well design is pretty forgiving. get 'em, you won't regret it.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (I8ABUG)*

While I don't think anything short of studded snows will stop on ice, I love my Nokians. I just put them on, drove through a blizzard 120 miles each way with powder, snow pack and ice patches each way. They were great.
I then drove 800 miles roundtrip to N.H this weekend, no snow, and great highway ride, great back country ride and very quiet.
I truly think they are the best all-around tire there is. Very expensive, though, but in this case you do get what you pay for. And if the tread wear is as advertized, they will be well worth it. I got 22,000 on my original contis and 22,000 on the PZEROS.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

I thought I would revive this thread because of some new information over on Club Touareg. http://forums.clubtouareg.com/ftopic4670.html 
It has now been reported that Wrangler MT/R 265/70-17 (32" diameter) tires will fit within the wheelwells of the Touareg with no modification. I would guess this will be good news for the offroad crowd. Here are the photos from gobanzai:

































Here's to a ONE, TWO Touareg finish at the race!


_Modified by spockcat at 6:35 PM 8-8-2005_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow, I would have never thought that a 265/70 would have fit. That opens up the BFG All Terrain T/A's as well.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Some pics of Michelin Diamaris 275/55/17 on original Canyon wheels, replacing Pirelli Scorpion Zeros 255/60/17.


----------



## prayharder (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (mdjak)*

Bump to ask about the tread life for mdjak and sciencegeek ? I need to replace my tires (V6 with 17") I have 235/65/17 Toyo Open Country's that I have been very happy with they ride, but I have only driving about 7K on them. (I bought the Treg used with them on.) I also have no idea how many miles are on them total. Help any one? I don't know if I should go with the Nokian's or the Toyo's or the Dueler A/T's ???


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (prayharder)*

I'm at about 20,000 miles with the Duelers and they still have ~5000 left. I have abused them some, so I'd say on average they should last a tad longer than that.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*

Wow, Sciencegeek, I am surprised at the seemingly low mileage on your Revos. I have 35m n mine now and really think I can get another 10m out of them. I still think I will go the BFG's next for the sturdier construction in the mesquite around here and the rocks in the mountains. 
Rick


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_
[...]
*Tire*: Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo
*Size*: 265/65/17. This is 10 mm more width than the 255/60/17 Dunlops and 1.5" greater diameter. The additional 0.75" of lift breaks the ground clearance sound barrier of one foot (in Xtra level).







. More detailed comments on this size below.
*Vendor*: Tirerack
*Price*: 4x$151 plus $60 FedEx 2-day plus $50 for install/balancing at local gas station.








[...]


I am just trying to get myself familiar with the whole tire issue for the Touareg... man, there is a lot out there to learn if you never had any interest in tires, well, they come with the car anyways, right?








My question is: Will those 255/60/17 Bridgestone Dueler work for the 2004 Touareg V8 OEM 18" rims? (first page of this post)








Those are the 18" OEM rims that I currently got on my 2004 VW Touareg V8.
Has anybody ever tried the _General Grabber AT 2_ 255/55HR18
What other off-road tires can you recommend given the 18" OEM rims?
What about the Wrangler MT/R 265/70-17 at the top of this page?


_Modified by wkaml at 11:05 AM 8-30-2006_


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (wkaml)*

Got the *General Grabber AT 2* 255/55 R18 109H tires today. Can't wait to take the Touareg offroad again and see of how it performs with those new tires on. I never drove the car with such a tread pattern before so I am anxious to see of what a difference it will make at the end. 

This one could go under the title "_What not to wear..._"... 1mm at the most, -3mm in certain areas (junks missing from the last off-road adventure)

Looking good again... actually much, ...no.. way, way better than ever before!!!

Is there really that much room in the wheel housing when taken into the x-offroad level?
Now I have to find a weekend on my schedule to make the Los Padres OHV trail off-road adventure happen. I had a few folks respond who would like to come along. I am considering September 23rd or September 30th. If you are somewhere close to the area and are thinking of joining, please send an email to vw at kaml dot com.
The nice gravel road up the mountains. Any car could be driven here.
A rather rough and pretty good off-road route.

_[- change: added Google Maps & Skype link -]_



_Modified by wkaml at 11:36 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (twowheel)*

Thanks for a great thread gents (and revived by SPOC)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have Dunlop P 4000's on and they are excellent ONroad but absolutly useless OFFroad.
VW SA was asked why they released the cars with 100% road going tyres as they come either with Dunlop's or Michelin's or Pirreli's in SA.
VW SA reccomended the Cooper tyres for the 17 Inc rims.
I used Bridgestone Desert Duelers on my Land Cruisers and they where fantatsic on and off road.
Tx again for a great thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fbox (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (Gunship)*

i'm damn excited -- just ordered my 265/65/17 Revos this evening and they should be in by mid next week. i'll be sure to share photos once they're mounted up!








thanks, sciencegeek, for your informative post.
(though, admittedly, we had this same tire on my wife's Liberty Renegade a few years back and had great experiences with them.)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (fbox)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have already decided that I will get them again when I wear out this set. They are, in my opinion, the ideal combination of versatility and optics, with the understated, slightly aggressive tread and the slightly larger size complementing and emphasizing the Touareg's design. (And I'm glad you already knew these were great tires!) And they have not been a disappointment on the road, either. They handle just fine in the dry, and in heavy rain (the second most common condition in the Bay Area) they are superior.
By the way, since we're on the topic, I need to correct something from early on in this thread. This has been mentioned in other threads as well (also see my Firestone Destination post). 265/65/17 is not the biggest size you can fit without modifying the wheel well ... 265/70/17 also work, though ever-so-barely.
Edit: just noticed that it did come up in this thread ... (I haven't been so attentive lately.) 










_Modified by sciencegeek at 11:44 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: New Tires on V6 oem 17" Wheels (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_Got the *General Grabber AT 2* 255/55 R18 109H tires today. Can't wait to take the Touareg offroad again and see of how it performs with those new tires on. I never drove the car with such a tread pattern before so I am anxious to see of what a difference it will make at the end. 

This one could go under the title "_What not to wear..._"... 1mm at the most, -3mm in certain areas (junks missing from the last off-road adventure)

Looking good again... actually much, ...no.. way, way better than ever before!!!

Is there really that much room in the wheel housing when taken into the x-offroad level?
Now I have to find a weekend on my schedule to make the Los Padres OHV trail off-road adventure happen. I had a few folks respond who would like to come along. I am considering September 23rd or September 30th. If you are somewhere close to the area and are thinking of joining, please send an email to vw at kaml dot com.
The nice gravel road up the mountains. Any car could be driven here.
A rather rough and pretty good off-road route.

_[- change: added Google Maps & Skype link -]_
_Modified by wkaml at 11:36 PM 9-6-2006_

Wondering how these worked for you? I was looking at getting them in 265/65/17 for my winter/offroad wheels, but was curious about road noise and tread life. ANy input would be great. TIA..


----------



## Ratbastird (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm shopping for a 18" winter tire setup for my 04 V8 on air. 
Does anyone else have any feedback on the General's or Other brands? 
I don't trust the Michelin's that are on the truck now for deep snow. 
Last winter we had nice hefty snow falls in the NYC area. 
My plan is to swap out to a winter tire setup just for the season and then re-mount the Michelin's.


----------

